# Ladybug Help



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 6, 2018)

Hello!  I'm in great need of purple and navy ladybugs, particularly navy.  If anyone is done and could share I'd be so grateful.  Just post your ID and I'll add you.  Thanks!


----------



## Sundance99 (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi!  I don’t have any ready yet but will have another batch in about an hour.  I’m done with the event so I don’t need anything back.  

My id is 4054 7461 058, name is Sundance.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 6, 2018)

Sundance99 said:


> Hi!  I don’t have any ready yet but will have another batch in about an hour.  I’m done with the event so I don’t need anything back.
> 
> My id is 4054 7461 058, name is Sundance.



Noted.  Adding you!


----------



## Sundance99 (Mar 6, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Noted.  Adding you!



Got it!  Should have ladybugs for you in about an hour!


----------



## Sundance99 (Mar 6, 2018)

Done!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 6, 2018)

Sundance99 said:


> Done!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Bcat (Mar 6, 2018)

ILl give you all the purple and navy I can! 
I’m very low on navy myself, but I’ll try to give you what I can!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 7, 2018)

Bcat said:


> ILl give you all the purple and navy I can!
> I’m very low on navy myself, but I’ll try to give you what I can!



Thank you bby.  You're so sweet. <3


----------

